
Show HN: Relish, discover new places to eat, invite friends to join you - jadebyfield89
http://relishwith.us
======
jadebyfield89
Hey guys,

Wanted to stop by and introduce our latest app, Relish. It's a social dining
app that seeks to make getting friends/coworkers together for lunch, dinner or
drinks dead simple.

It's completely platform agnostic. Your friends don't need the app at all for
you to invite them. You simply create an invite, and select from your phone,
email or even twitter contacts and Relish does everything in the background,
super fast.

Here's what text and email invites looks like to your friends

[http://imgur.com/PoVgbmR](http://imgur.com/PoVgbmR)

We've also integrated with Venmo, and allow you to split your bill and send
some quick $$ to a friend right at the table if you need to.

If you've got a minute, please check it out and let us know what you think!

Thank you so much

\- Jade

